# Jerry Brown introduced hollow color coded lines



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Jerry Brown introduced hollow color coded line call JB X-10.
Color changes at every 30-feet with 10 different colors.
If they did some research, they would go with 5 colors instead of 10 colors. 
But it is much better than Tuff color coded line which changes color at every 10-feet.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

But Kil, what if your color blind. lol...... Just kid'n. That's a lot of different colors to remember. 5 colors would be a lot better. Went to Basil's site and couldn't find it listed. How's the price's gonna be and what weights. Anyway I'm gonna finish using this 1200yd. spool of Tuff Line Indicator first. Have a nice day .......


----------



## ifish42na (Jan 4, 2006)

Now available at BHP Tackle, Jerry Brown X - 10-color change hollow spectra. Changes color every 30-feet in a 10-color pattern. Available in 60-100-130lb test; 80lb on order.

On the site, just click on the hollow spectra item # and select color options from the pulldown menu. The price is same as other colors.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Basil, I was looking on your site in the hollow spectra section http://www.bhptackle.com/pages.php?pageid=3 for more information about pricinging. Is the colored line priced the same as the solid color? Was I looking in the right place?


----------



## ifish42na (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes, the price is the same. If you click on the item # you can select the color in options.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Ohhh. OK I see the X-10 color option now.


----------

